# Mein Teich



## Janski (20. Dez. 2010)

Hallo leute,

war ja lange nicht mehr online.
Nun mal Bilder von meinem neuen Teich, den
ja viele angezweifelt haben.

Hoffe mal das er euch gefällt.


----------



## scholzi (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hi Janski
ist ja nicht grad viel zu sehen, jetzt im Winter.! 
Was sagt deine Wassertemperatur am Grund? du bewegst ja doch ganz schön viel Wasser bei den Minusgraden!


----------



## Janski (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Scholzi,

das mit der Wassertemperatur passt schon.
Da leben nur echte Kaltwasserfische wie Forellen drin, da der Teich im Sommer
die 20°C nicht überschreitet.
Der ist 13m lang und 4-5m breit und bis zu 1,8m tief und es sind 70-80% Tiefwasser (ab 1,2m).

MfG
Jan


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Moin Jan,

schön dass Du den Weg ins Forum zurückgefunden hast!
Schöne Bilder die Du da zeigst...wollen wir mal hoffen dass der Frühling bald wieder da ist und es wieder solche Bilder gibt wie auf dem ersten!


----------



## Janski (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Leute,

im Frühjahr muss ich noch die Folie zu Ende kaschieren und evt. eine Brücke bauen und und...
Da wird natürlich eine Fotostory folgen.
Am 24.12 gibts nen neuen Eisfreihalter mach auch ein paar Fotos lasst
euch überraschen.


MfG
Jan


----------



## scholzi (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hi ihr Zwei

Na dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen....Fotos sind immer 
und wenn die Folie noch verschwindet, sieht das doch schon richtig gut aus!


----------



## Janski (19. März 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Tach Leute,

heute ein paar Kollegen für die Forellen im Teich geholt.

10 Stück von 350-450g
1 Goldene von 700g
1 Dicke von 1,2 kg

MfG
Jan


----------



## Janski (26. März 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hier mal ein Video von der Forellenfütterung heute Morgen.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR_2I9u7q6Q



Bei 0:13 / 0:14 Min. kommt unten rechts in der Ecke eine Dicke hoch und
bei 2:50 - 2:54 Min.  schwimmt eine durch die Masse.

Schauts euch am besten in 480p an.


MfG
Jan


----------



## Janski (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich*

So dann hier auch mal nen Update vom Stand der Dinge


----------



## käptniglo (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich*

hallo, jan.
ich finde das schön anzuschauen, wenn der teich so natürlich zuwuchert...

aber sag mal.... isst du die forellen hinterher?

guido


----------



## Karoo (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Ein Hallo vom Niederrhein ,


ich finde den Teich auch wunderschön, so natürlich. 
Respekt, ist Klasse gelungen.


Herzliche Grüße
Karoo


----------

